# Any ideas how to handle MUD driveways?



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

The above is picture i took off the internet,my driveway looks like that.

Any ideas if there is something i can buy at a Home Depot-like store to make the surface less muddy for a vehicle to transverse.


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Lots of gravel..........


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I have a dirt/mud/ gravel driveway also and I have to dump a couple loads of gravel every two years or so. I don't know of a better solution unless you bite the bullet and have it paved (figure about $1 to $2 a square foot to asphalt.)
Remember water runs downhill-slope toward the edges and provide ditches to divert water and culverts to allow water under the road to get past. Standing water can saturate the soil and take weeks to dry out-surface water diverted properly will dry out much quicker.
(the photo shows a pond of standing water -but I understand its not your drive but it is "like" your problem)


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Dig the mud out first or you will end up with gravely mud... 

Howdy Guy...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Pave it.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

Gravel it for a couple of years...and then pave it.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

buck52 said:


> Dig the mud out first or you will end up with gravely mud...
> 
> Howdy Guy...


I'll post it one more time for those that don't understand... You can't pave over mud...

you can truck in hundreds of yards of gravel but if you put it into mud it will make gravely mud...


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Pave it.


poor advice until the mud is removed

I do understand your intent JohnWill...


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

buck52 said:


> Dig the mud out first or you will end up with gravely mud...
> 
> Howdy Guy...


Hi buck............

If you can get your hands on limestone gravel and a bobcat or something to spread it once you get rid of the mud you'll be in great shape. That stuff packs like concrete.

Do you remember when I had 6 yards of limestone gravel trucked in on my small driveway and I had to use a two-stick diesel and Ukrainian backhoe to move it? I think I still have a bad back from that episode.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

buck52 said:


> poor advice until the mud is removed
> 
> I do understand your intent JohnWill...


Naturally, I assumed that a qualified paving contractor would be used and would properly prepare the driveway.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi dig down 4 inches x twice the width of a vehicle and remove all mud.
Then lay a plastic sheet to stop any water from coming up to the top and then use sharp sand to the height of 3 inches then fill with gravel.


----------



## sharky (Jul 9, 2001)

Iam still reading the responses. I like the paving except for the expense(about$1000-1500)at this time to do it.

Is this such a bad idea? I was thinking of getting about 4-10 wooden pallets that retailers use and give away free sometimes. Laying the pallets on top of the mud and parking my vehicle on them. Maybe purchase some strong flat wood panels for on top of the pallets. Maybe as an extension to blues_harp28's idea.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

What's the length of the driveway?
Dig to a depth of 4 inches..hammer in place pallet boards on their edge [not loose length wise]
Space about 3 inches apart. 
Then lay loose boards on top..then use sharp sand for drainage [forget the plastic sheet] 
Fill the remaining space with gravel.

After some time the wooden boards will rot but should last for a few years.


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Naturally, I assumed that a qualified paving contractor would be used and would properly prepare the driveway.


A Paving contractor will only pave, the site needs to be properly prepared before they get there or they would pave right over the mud if they could 

The best thing to do is to dig down 12" or so and fill with a layer of #2's, then possibly a layer of #57's, then crushed #304 on the very top.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, that's not true at all. I just had a friend get his driveway paved locally, and they came out and prepared the base and then put the two coats of asphalt on the driveway. Obviously, some paving guys may work that way, but not any that I would ever hire!


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Actually, that's not true at all. I just had a friend get his driveway paved locally, and they came out and prepared the base and then put the two coats of asphalt on the driveway. Obviously, some paving guys may work that way, but not any that I would ever hire!


I have to agree

The paving contractor should do all the prep work. Otherwise they would be able to claim it was not their fault if the paving cracked or went sour in some way.

Splitting responsibilities on something like this is a bad idea.


----------



## Koot (Nov 25, 2007)

I've never known a [reputable] paving company that didn't have the ability to properly prepare for paving, which includes digging, adding base, forming if necessary, and then paving. Also, a reputable paving company should be able to offer you different asphalt aggregate types depending on the application.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Koot said:


> I've never known a [reputable] paving company that didn't have the ability to properly prepare for paving, which includes digging, adding base, forming if necessary, and then paving. Also, a reputable paving company should be able to offer you different asphalt aggregate types depending on the application.


I also don't think any "reputable" paving contractor would want somebody else doing the prep work. Tis a recipe for disaster for the contractor, subcontractor and the customer


----------



## jbandtbone (Jan 5, 2008)

There is a way to do it. Use what they call RAP short for recycled milled asphalt. And yes you should remove some of the unstable material, depending on the weight of vehicles that you have. The heavier the more stabilizing of the road is needed. All the factors need to be factored in. ie: does it always stay that wet, drainage, vehicle traffic etc. I work as a roadway inspector down in Florida.


----------



## jerry D (Apr 15, 2008)

first ..what kind of soil do you have in your drive..ie: sandy clay..blackdirt..redclay?? makes a difference for what kind of base you need and what kind of drainage do you have? is the drive on a slope or flat? what are the sorroundings? grass..fieldgrass ..timber all this will make a difference also.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

you can pave it..
but depending on where you live that could be too costly and they make make you put in storm water control systems and its just not worth it.
what i would do is get some of that ground up asphalt and get a roller and spread it out and roll it over.


----------

